
Malta car bomb kills Panama Papers journalist (2017) - Joboman555
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/oct/16/malta-car-bomb-kills-panama-papers-journalist?fbclid=IwAR3Z2Q7phHcN5dIrj1lzb5py8mAX8UNeYF17MptnR31miYFKC3Hw5rhc7Rc
======
raarts
The Council of Europe has appointed Dutch political party CDA member of
parliament Pieter Omtzigt as special investigator in the murder case of Daphne
Caruana Galizia. He is expected to present his report April 2020.

~~~
mdonahoe
Why so far into the future?

~~~
raarts
He was appointed in April 2018.. He got two years to investigate.. Why
everything takes so long? Because politics I guess.

